# Road Bike



## Teddy (19 Aug 2008)

Looking for a Road bike.
Dont really want to spend in excess of £100, and willing to collect within a reasonable distance from Bedford.

Drop me a line if you can help.

Many thanks

Teddy.


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Aug 2008)

teddy, people might want to know what size bike you want


----------



## Teddy (20 Aug 2008)

Oh yes - sorry about that.
I really have been "out of the game" for some years.

Erm........Something to suit a well built 6'2" male!


----------



## stephec (20 Aug 2008)

Teddy said:


> well built 6'2" male!




Are you sure you're advertising on the right kind of site?


----------

